# Suggestion needed! Raw material of steroids resource!



## lincolntt (May 20, 2016)

Hey guy, could you pls share your source of raws? I am just try to get a general idea of your source and price. Thanks! By the way, I am also dealing with raws from China. If you want to know anything, I would like to share with you as well.


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2016)

I get my raws from... family dollar


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2016)

I'm sure one of these sources can give it to you raw


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2016)

Dem neg reps


----------



## ToolSteel (May 20, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'm sure one of these sources can give it to you raw
> 
> http://m.men4rentnow.com/cruiseads.cfm


You had that bookmarked didn't you


----------



## JP7875 (May 20, 2016)

Just give up already...Guy!!!


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2016)




----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You had that bookmarked didn't you



Of course that shit has been bookmarked.


----------



## stonetag (May 20, 2016)

C'mon dude, really???


----------



## tunafisherman (May 20, 2016)

Raw meat?  I wouldn't trust raw meat from china....you know the crazy shit they eat, not to mention the unsanitary conditions of their slaughterhouses.

Raw eggs?  Again, seems like a waste to have eggs shipped from China.

Raw doggin?  Hey, i'm all for skipping the condoms, but again, factory girls from China I don't think I would ever raw dog.  Plus, there are plenty of University sluts near here which are naïve enough to believe you when you say you don't have anything for them to worry about.  Always wrap the package when you are tapping some strange, or make them bring their doctor papers as a prerequisite to getting to ride.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2016)

Ignore them, OP. 

You need to find Dr. Tillacle of Tillacle Labs - best raws in the history of evah. 

He can be a bit unstable at times - he once shot a man in Reno just to watch him die - but his LNE is worth the risk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2016)

I would like to tear your asshole apart


----------



## bigdog (May 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would like to tear your asshole apart


hahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## tunafisherman (May 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would like to tear your asshole apart



Using what exactly.  Depending on the answer my response ranges from "awesome, let me get some popcorn" to "I don't want to see no ghey shit"


----------



## Jada (May 21, 2016)

Yo lin... i left some raws for u in the toilet


----------



## Runningwild (May 21, 2016)

Perfect.... I was just thinking to myself "I hope a complete stranger approaches me today so that I can talk with him about illegal activity"


----------



## bigdog (May 21, 2016)

I got my raws last night! Raw oysters with tobasco sauce and crackers! Yummy!


----------



## pg8629 (May 24, 2016)

Lol poor guy needs a source


----------



## lincolntt (May 26, 2016)

Fuk, why do you guys so dislike a newbie here? Everyone comes from the newbie. So, did they be ****ed at first and want to take revenge now? If so, I pray your asshole is well now. LMAO


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2016)

lincolntt said:


> Fuk, why do you guys so dislike a newbie here? Everyone comes from the newbie. So, did they be ****ed at first and want to take revenge now? If so, I pray your asshole is well now. LMAO



Its your asshole you should be worried about


----------



## saltylifter (May 27, 2016)

U like it raw..  I'll give it to u nice and raw. No lube or anything 
No homo


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Jada said:


> I get my raws from... family dollar



I hear family dollar has that fire tren and var. They put it in the Ajax cleaner so police don't know lmfao


----------



## rwd3971 (Dec 19, 2016)

Some guys are just not very smart


----------



## Charl (Dec 29, 2016)

This is funny


----------



## Grinch (Dec 30, 2016)

Ol dirty bastard liked it raw....see where it got him


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it me or is there just more and more dumb ass people that get on here thinking that they will find a source or get appointed to one ???? Seems like kids !! That's a dumb as going to the pharmacy and asking for all the  iteams to make meth or crack and telling them exactly what your doing !!!! Shame shame shame !!!!!!!!!!


----------

